# Best Sports Moments



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2012)

So I just saw this little story about the last day of the baseball season this past season. You know, where both wild card races came down to the final night. The cardinals won their game, braves blew theirs, red sox blew their game, and the rays pulled theirs out in extras. It got me thinking that we have seen some really amazing stuff in sports the past few years. I am sure I am forgetting some cool things, or didn't even know about them in the first place. So what moments have you guys liked lately?

Other things that have been cool in the past few (maybe 10) years. The Nascar championship last season. Came down the the final race and Tony Stewart needed to win the thing in order to tie Carl Edwards, with tony claiming the tie breaker.

There was the yankees red sox series in what 2004, when the sox were down 3-0 and came back big.

I was a lakers fan at the time and will always remember when horry made the 3 pointer at the end of the western finals. Was that game 6? I just remember I was listening on the radio driving up the 5 freeway. The ball went inside, maybe shaq got blocked and the ball bounced out to horry at the three point line..... screaming.... " Oh man, I thought I would have a heart attack.

The F1 championship in 2007 (i think, i'm not too good with dates... i smoke a lot of pot) when lewis hamilton had a small lead going into the last race, Filipe Massa had that lead covered and was leading the championship. As the cars rounded the final lap Massa was ahead on points. As Massa crossed the finish line as the race winner, he was also the world champion. Then almost 80% of the way through that last lap Hamilton passed _____ (someone) for 5th place in the race, and that gave him the points he needed to claim the championship as his own. Massas father was in the paddock and his emotions are gut wrenching. The elation of your son winning the world championship, only to realize 10 seconds later it has been reclaimed, or rather it was never yours in the first place.

And of course there was the final day of the EPL season. Who would have ever guessed with what 2-3 weeks left in the season that city would have pulled it out. Much less in the final game to be played in the season... in extra time. I didn't watch it live as I live in the US and don't pay for the soccer channel, but man that must have been great to see.

What else, there's been some good stuff in college basketball. I'm sure every sport.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

Completely biased here, but the Giants beating the 18-0 Patriots in the Super Bowl with some miracle catch against the helmet. Don't know if I'll ever get a feeling like that again.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

I liked that one too because I'm a pats hater and really didn't want to see them pull the perfect season off. Nice that it got to be your team to do it.


----------



## dslantic (Sep 13, 2012)

Baseball, my third base 3 step 3rd basemen corner of eye foul. My homerun, my tight end.....well possibly the Steve Bartkowski seasons with the Falcons, and the 2010 Hockey season, Drunk every game. Third basemen's they still fear me to this day....


----------



## Geronimo420 (Sep 15, 2012)

1974 Stanley Cup Finals Philadelphia Flyers beat Boston Bruins 4-2 in a best-of-seven series and became the first team from the 1967 Expansion to win the Stanley Cup. More than two million lined Broad Street for a ticker-tape parade, making it the largest championship parade in the history of Philadelphia sports.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

Bummer. Too bad you guys lost the game.


----------



## ...... (Sep 21, 2012)

Eagles getting to the super bowl in 04 even though they lost was great,Phillies winning the world series was insane and more recently Vick destroying the redskins on monday night footballl and the new miracle at the meadowlands.


----------



## ...... (Sep 21, 2012)

Geronimo420 said:


> 1974 Stanley Cup Finals Philadelphia Flyers beat Boston Bruins 4-2 in a best-of-seven series and became the first team from the 1967 Expansion to win the Stanley Cup. More than two million lined Broad Street for a ticker-tape parade, making it the largest championship parade in the history of Philadelphia sports.


 Damn I wish I was alive back then,the night the phillies won and the parade was awesome,definitely my favorite moments so far and I don't even really like baseball.When the eagles finally win it this city is gonna go crazy.


----------



## dslantic (Sep 21, 2012)

Li Na winning against one of the top seeds 2011 Australian Open..... Discovering tennis and Marion Bartoli.... playing football with my nephews (thought my heart wat as kicking off bad but after throwing and running a few as quarterbacks fine) my nephew, buying him a hotdog after he was injured at a game. Seeing Chief knock-ahoma leave his tent at a real game., Wrestling, 1984 Starrcade In ATL, me and my dad and this black guy. On the way home we went down a wrong way 4 lane, first experience with a get the hell out of dodge Dodge Ram gear shifting..funny as shit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4gUJ8o59Fo


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 21, 2012)

1. 09 BREEDERS CUP CLASIC. 
2. Buster Douglas, 3 jabs right upercut to u know who. (shocker of all time)


----------



## dslantic (Sep 21, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> .
> 2. Buster Douglas, 3 jabs right upercut to u know who. (shocker of all time)


No, I don't. Was it Mike Tyson?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 21, 2012)

dslantic said:


> No, I don't. Was it Mike Tyson?



yes it was. sorry, i thought all knew this.


----------



## Growman3001 (Sep 21, 2012)

1998 NFL playoffs GB vs SF.

OWENS OWENS OWENS OWENS!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

The night tyson beat mcneely in 20 seconds or whatever it was... at that party I saw my first big homegrown cola, someone brought a big one to show off.

It's wild douglas just punked tyson like that. I mean, wouldn't anyone in the world have thought tyson would beat ANYONE around then.

EDIT: I got to meet T.O. at a celeb basketball game at my High school. Also met a ton of other NFL guys, it was when the superbowl was in my city so they were all in town. Shook hands with T.O, Orlando pace, Marshall falk, jerome bettis, among others. Pace was absolutely giant, and bettis had the fattest/strongest hands i've ever seen.


----------



## Growman3001 (Sep 21, 2012)

Down goes Frasier, down goes Frasier!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 21, 2012)

a right from foreman and..............


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 21, 2012)

^^^makes me think of: 

The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant!


----------



## Growman3001 (Sep 21, 2012)

The Giants win the pennant, the Giants win the pennant, the Giants win the pennant!!!!!


----------



## Growman3001 (Sep 21, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> ^^^makes me think of:
> 
> The Giants win the pennant! The Giants win the pennant!


ah right before me


----------



## Growman3001 (Sep 21, 2012)

The Catch.

Montana to Clark


----------



## dslantic (Sep 24, 2012)

Hester's 97 yard touchdown super bowl.......The Hand of Abdullah, slitting that punk kabuki across the eye. Mexican Match. The tomocheatsheet joint smoke at the running of the bulls, special cause we didn't inhale. That was bad when Billy Corrigan went into football.  I've seen Andre The Giant versus Hulk Hogan at Wrestlemania. The midnight express hashing it with Tony Schiavone. Ric Flair beating up Dusty Rhodes. Lugar, yet to see anything written by famous wrestling scripter Bob Mould. 2009 world series half/home run at the 230 footmark yellow line. ANyone remember if it was a foul ball?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYN6U_85YCI


----------

